
CIA Director calls for more digital surveillance in wake of Paris attacks - jsnathan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/11/16/paris-attacks-should-be-wake-up-call-for-more-digital-surveillance-cia-director-says/
======
rubyfan
Just curious, anyone have stats on how many terrorist plots has the existing
surveillance stopped?

~~~
jacquesm
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsuccessful_terrorist...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsuccessful_terrorist_plots_in_the_United_States_post-9/11)

For some there are causes of detection listed.

~~~
bediger4000
Very good! That seems to mean "none of the cases so far even faintly involved
encrypted communications". So the calls for more intrusive surveillance, and
backdoors into encryption have another motive altogether. Not surprising, but
that other motive is still murky.

------
aburan28
And the exploitation of Paris continues

